# Blue and white BSH



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am probably not supposed to post this but I picked him up earlier from a lady who has to rehome her cats, he is beautiful and will be looking for a new home. Hopefully he will have a new family soon - but go on, you know you want him.








. 
Sorry he looks like he is in prison but it was in the back of the car.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lovely colour. your right i want him but grumpy mainecoon may have alot to say about that.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

if you can get him to me i will have him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how gorgeous is he !!!! i do hope he finds a loving home soon.xx_


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> if you can get him to me i will have him


As far as I know he has been in Bolton all week but was heading south to Rushden Persian Rescue, maybe get in touch with Kelly-Joy at Animal Lifeline or with Rushden.

He was gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

He is now with Rushden Persian Rescue and looking for a forever home. He is a lovely chunky boy and an indoor kitty.



Animal Lifeline Link http://www.animallifelineuk.org/for...Rotherham-South-yorkshire&p=183772#post183772


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeap he is definitely there I took him to rescue today


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ooh i just seen him on there he is stunning! But too far away


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

great markings he has gorgeous


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> ooh i just seen him on there he is stunning! But too far away


That is such a shame, but it's only about 25 miles away.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He now has a possible home


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic news :thumbup: He will be a lovely boy for someone


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so pleased he has a home. He is a Lovely Boy. I must say I was very Tempted


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't look in a little while when I put the new list of RPR cats up that is all I am going to say


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no!!

I have seen Garfield. Husband says to enquire!!!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> I have seen Garfield. Husband says to enquire!!!!


. He is lovely isn't he, just seen him on Animallifeline :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

That is totally cheating , I haven't even posted on here yet

He is lovely I got cuddles with him when I went to take foster kittens back up the weekend

Actually come to think of it I had cuddles with nearly all of them


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> . He is lovely isn't he, just seen him on Animallifeline :thumbup:


He's amazing!! Absolutely beautiful!!

I qualify on the no kids (and non wanted) but we do have needy spaniels.

I'm in love	:001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Kelly I shouldn't have looked!! You are so right!.
Garfield is so Beautiful. I love British Creams.
I would love another cream Boy.
But loosing my British cream baby at the age of 3 last January and my 18 year cream girl in the same 24 hours is still very raw:crying:
So it's too soon for me.

I must not be greedy I have Archie a Lilac British and Chloe British blue Tortie.

I am just so use to having 3 cats a round. Maybe next year.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup:

I'm always looking on Patsy's site, I know I shouldn't as my OH says no more  Garfield is gorgeous


----------

